# >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<



## بيترالخواجة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
احبائى واخواتى اعضاء ومشرفين منتدى الكنيسة العربية
يسعدنى ان اقدم لكم شاشة العرض والتوقف 
من تصميمى 
ودة رابط التحميل مباشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/28789138/54794e5a/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=e704b731

بس لمن ينقل الموضوع لا ينسى اسم منتدى الكنيسة العربية 

مستنى رضوضكم الحلوة شباب*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

*الله ينور يا بيتر ويعوضك خير 
جميلة جدا 

اتمنى اشوفك فى الرابط ده​*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33915


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

*

يوحنا/نصر قال:



الله ينور يا بيتر ويعوضك خير 
جميلة جدا 

اتمنى اشوفك فى الرابط ده​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33915

أنقر للتوسيع...




يسلم دخولك موضوعى ياباشا
وان شاء الله تشوفنى فى الرابط الى انتا باعتو 
ويارب يكون عجبك حبيبى 
سلام الرب معاك كل حين​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

*احنا يا باشا تحت امر الناس المحترمة واللى بتخدم منتدانا الغالى 
ويا رب كل ايامك تبقى جميلة مع المسيح​*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *احنا يا باشا تحت امر الناس المحترمة واللى بتخدم منتدانا الغالى
> ويا رب كل ايامك تبقى جميلة مع المسيح​*



*اية يا عم يوحنا 
انتا بتحرجنا بكلامك الحلو دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبى 
يارب يكون عجبك البرنامج*

:Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## amadxamad (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

الله ينور يا بيتر ويعوضك خير 
جميلة جدا:yahoo:


----------



## بيترالخواجة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

*


amadxamad قال:



			الله ينور يا بيتر ويعوضك خير 
جميلة جدا:yahoo:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا ياباشا على مرورك الجميل 
وفى انتظار المزيد من مشركاتك معانا*​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

*اين الردود الشاشة جميلة جدا
فى انتظار الردود*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

*اللينك لا يعمل يا بيتر*

*ياريت تتعب وتتاكد من اللينك او تضع واحد اخر*
*وربنا يبارك في خدمتك*​


----------



## محب العذراء (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

الرب يبارك حيتك يابيتر


----------



## وسام الشقى (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

الاخ العزيز
تحيه وشكر لك لان عند فتح الموضوع وجدت  ادخل وشوف
والذى اعرفه بان المنتدى لا يحب هذا الامر
وسام الشقى


----------



## محب العذراء (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: >>اجمل شاشة عرض وتوقف مسحية ادخل ومش هتندم <<*

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------

